# Rats lick your lips as a kiss



## SecretNinja23 (Dec 26, 2013)

I tell my ratties to give a kiss and they lick my lip. Does anyone else do this 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ratsaremylife (Nov 5, 2013)

Sorta... She doesn't always luck mt lips, my teeth yes though, only my lips sometimes, or if they're peeling.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## imfine_thx (Jan 4, 2014)

Hahaha one of my rats kisses me like this. But the other one squints and hides her face cause she doesn't like kisses.... but I can't help it. She is so cute. Lol


----------



## Hitmanthe3rd (Jul 16, 2013)

Mine PRIES open my mouth and if I move away he pulls me back with his sharp claws. He'll lick me for hours if I let him. I dunno, maybe the inside of my mouth tastes good. Or if he does something naughty, he'll run up to my mouth to give me kisses, like "Look I love you! It's okay right?"


----------



## lalalauren (Jul 3, 2013)

Jefferson licked my lips for the first time tonight. Think it was because he liked the taste of my mango lip balm!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## SecretNinja23 (Dec 26, 2013)

Okay so it's not only mine. Someone told me it was gross so I was curious. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Nicole6492 (Nov 29, 2013)

One of my girls use to want to lick the inside of my mouth, but since my man doesn't find it cute, I taught her to stop. Now, she simply licks my lips when I put my face to her.  Love her!


----------



## RedFraggle (Jun 4, 2012)

SecretNinja23 said:


> Okay so it's not only mine. Someone told me it was gross so I was curious.
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Is that someone not a rat owner perchance? Most non ratty people would think I'm pretty gross with my rats. Badger used to clean my teeth (rodentistry) and this morning I was eating banana and let Trev and Derek bite a bit off before I carried on eating it.


----------



## ratsaremylife (Nov 5, 2013)

My family thinks its gross to. I let them take a scrape of my icecream cone, I often have huge claw marks in my apple.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## DustyRat (Jul 9, 2012)

My older girls do the teeth cleaning bit all the time. My two younger girls have not yet discovered this.


----------



## SecretNinja23 (Dec 26, 2013)

Person was a non rat owner or fan. That could be why but regardless I love them and will let them lick me if they please. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Gannyaan (Dec 7, 2012)

I love rattie kisses!! They're the best !!! 

Also , I share every food with them  ... Apple , soup , oatmeal .... Non rat people will probably think it's gross but .... 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Chocolate (Jun 19, 2021)

Hitmanthe3rd said:


> Mine PRIES open my mouth and if I move away he pulls me back with his sharp claws. He'll lick me for hours if I let him. I dunno, maybe the inside of my mouth tastes good. Or if he does something naughty, he'll run up to my mouth to give me kisses, like "Look I love you! It's okay right?"


----------



## Chocolate (Jun 19, 2021)

Hitmanthe3rd said:


> Mine PRIES open my mouth and if I move away he pulls me back with his sharp claws. He'll lick me for hours if I let him. I dunno, maybe the inside of my mouth tastes good. Or if he does something naughty, he'll run up to my mouth to give me kisses, like "Look I love you! It's okay right?"





Hitmanthe3rd said:


> Mine PRIES open my mouth and if I move away he pulls me back with his sharp claws. He'll lick me for hours if I let him. I dunno, maybe the inside of my mouth tastes good. Or if he does something naughty, he'll run up to my mouth to give me kisses, like "Look I love you! It's okay right?"


Mine does the same thing. I don't think she does it just because the inside of my mouth tastes good though. I think she just loves me cause she doesn't just do it after I have eaten. She does it even after I have just had a smoke.


----------

